# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  اسهل طريقة لتحويل الاموال من مصر  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## هندام

يا جماعة لو سمحتم اسهل طريقة لتحويل الاموال من مصر أى بنك ولو فية تحويل على طول من غير فتح حساب لانة بيحتاج رصيد فى الحساب

----------


## QuitGame

ايوا فيه طريقه من غير فتح حساب وممكن من اى بنك تحول بس قولى الشركه اللى هتتعامل معاها ايه  
تحياتى

----------


## Love For Ever

اسهل واسرع طريقة الفيزا كارد من اي بنك
مثل بنك cib

----------


## QuitGame

> اسهل واسرع طريقة الفيزا كارد من اي بنك
> مثل بنك cib

 انا جربت تقريبا معظم البنوك والبنك دا بالذات الخدمه سيئه فيه جدا وكمان الفيزا لوكد على النت 
الا بئا اذا عملت كو كارد وربطه بحساب فى البنك ومواويل  انا عشت التجربه دى تلات شهور لما مليت ولقيت فى الاخر ان اسرع طريقه الحواله

----------


## هندام

انا حتعامل مع اف اكس سوليشن

----------


## QuitGame

> انا حتعامل مع اف اكس سوليشن

 بالتوفيق يا اخى ان شاء الله  بعد ما تفتح حساب فى الشركه ويبعتولك رقم الحساب وايضا تبعت صوره البطاقه والرخصه واستمارة الغاء الفوائد الربويه  طبعا اكيد مريت على دا كله وانا بس براجع معاك
هيبعتولك اسم البنك ورقم السويفت  وبيانات التحويل هتروح على البنك الاهلى او انا عملت كدا  المهم البنك اللى يريحك
بتبعت حواله من هناك وتخليهم يكتبوا رقم حسابك فى الشركه  (اف اكس سوليشنز) 
مصاريف الحواله 20 دولار وبياخدوا عموله تقريبا عن كل  100 دولار 1 دولار 
ان شاء الله  بتابعك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## وليد الحلو

أستخدم التحويل البنكى و لا تفتح حساب جارى و لكن أفتح توفير و خلى على طول حسابك فاضى عشان الفوائد الربوية  
دى أسهل طريقة الصراحة أستخدمتها  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## هندام

من بنك اية استاذ وليد

----------


## وليد الحلو

> من بنك اية استاذ وليد

 أنا بتعامل مع بنك ABC Bank فرع الهرم (400 شاع الهرم)
الميزة عندهم الاستعلام عن الرصيد و الحولالات بالتليفون أو الموقع بتاعهم 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ وليد السلام عليكم لية بلاش حساب جارى

----------

